# EZ Pass Issues



## YAMSA44 (Oct 27, 2018)

I've been having problems with my EZ Pass working when positioned on either side of my rear view mirror or under it. When passing through the toll booth, the transponder is not read, therefore the toll is not paid. Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so, how did you resolve it? I feel there must be too much electrical interference from the car near and around the rear view mirror, which is creating this issue.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Don't know about New Jersey, but the toll booths here have cameras to take a photo of your license plate if it can't detect a transponder. As long as you have your license plate registered to your account, you will be correctly billed. Otherwise, they will seach for your plate number and State and send you a bill.

Also, does your jurisdiction offer externally mounted transponders that go on your front license plate frame? If so, this may overcome any shielding problems experienced with internally mounted units.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

mine is mounted to the side of the rear view mirror and it has no issues reading the transponder


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> mine is mounted to the side of the rear view mirror and it has no issues reading the transponder


Same here


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

I've had mine in the rear sunroof (most forward position) and now keep it stuck to the underside of the center console rear lid.

Perhaps your battery is going?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

YAMSA44 said:


> I've been having problems with my EZ Pass working when positioned on either side of my rear view mirror or under it. When passing through the toll booth, the transponder is not read, therefore the toll is not paid. Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so, how did you resolve it? I feel there must be too much electrical interference from the car near and around the rear view mirror, which is creating this issue.


You have tried it where the manual shows it to be installed? 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...r-new-owners-to-share.4806/page-91#post-67152


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

After getting my car I picked up an EZPass transponder in person. Guy at desk says that they’ve had problems with Teslas (not all) with the internal mounting. Something about the window and electronics. Said if I experienced issues, I could get a license plate mounted transponder.

I don’t believe I have had issues.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Including the picture here that @MelindaV linked to:










I mounted mine in this location and have had no problems.
Here's a photo (note that I plasti-dipped mine black):


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> Perhaps your battery is going?


If you mounted it to the right of the rear-view mirror as instructed by the manual, and it's not working, then this is most likely the issue. Contact EZPass and request a replacement.

I had to replace a transponder for this reason. IIRC, you don't get any kind of warning. You just notice that you're getting charged based on your license plate instead of the transponder. And in the case of the PA Turnpike, you get charged more when you aren't using a transponder. When I noticed that, I ordered a replacement. I was then instructed to contact the PA Turnpike commission (after getting the new one installed, so that I would be done racking up transponder-less tolls) and ask them to adjust my charges back down to the transponder rate.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Here's a photo (note that I plasti-dipped mine black):


I am so adding this to my list of things to do.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> If you mounted it to the right of the rear-view mirror as instructed by the manual, and it's not working, then this is most likely the issue. Contact EZPass and request a replacement.
> 
> I had to replace a transponder for this reason. IIRC, you don't get any kind of warning. You just notice that you're getting charged based on your license plate instead of the transponder. And in the case of the PA Turnpike, you get charged more when you aren't using a transponder. When I noticed that, I ordered a replacement. I was then instructed to contact the PA Turnpike commission (after getting the new one installed, so that I would be done racking up transponder-less tolls) and ask them to adjust my charges back down to the transponder rate.


I didn't even know these transponders had batteries until I read this thread. I've had my Fastrak for over 18 years and haven't had issues yet.


----------



## D. J. (Apr 11, 2016)

For anyone in the Denver CO area - have you successfully mounted a Switchable/HOV E470 transponder in this location?

When I first got the car, they said they had problems with the E470 switchable transponder so encouraged me to externally mount their "Motorcycle" RFID sticker, which I did on my driver-side marker light. But last time I drove the Tollway out to the airport, they hit me with the VTOLL (camera-based) amount rather than the RFID AVITOLL amount.

If you've got a working Switchable HOV transponder working to the upper-right of the mirror, I think I'll call them and have them switch to that form factor.

-=- D. J.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

YAMSA44 said:


> I've been having problems with my EZ Pass working when positioned on either side of my rear view mirror or under it. When passing through the toll booth, the transponder is not read, therefore the toll is not paid. Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so, how did you resolve it? I feel there must be too much electrical interference from the car near and around the rear view mirror, which is creating this issue.


No issues here. It's not the car, most likely just a low EZ-Pass transponder battery. Have them swap it and report back.



Nom said:


> After getting my car I picked up an EZPass transponder in person. Guy at desk says that they've had problems with Teslas (not all) with the internal mounting. Something about the window...


Not with the 3's, from what I understand early Model S cars had a special coated windshield that blocked RF signals. They actually issued me a plate tag version initially because of this past issues...that was no good to me since I'm not running a front plate.


----------



## Jorden (Sep 13, 2017)

Don't mount it too close to the camera enclosure. About 1" away and you're fine from my experience.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jorden said:


> Don't mount it too close to the camera enclosure. About 1" away and you're fine from my experience.


Mine is right up against it. No issues.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Mine is right up against it. No issues.


The camera is wired, so the RFID in the EZ Pass won't interfere with it. The issue _you_ might have placing it right up against the camera enclosure would be squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak rattle rattle rattle rattle rattle.

In Florida I have the small e-pass stickers. I put mine on the overhead glass just behind where the hazard flashers and pushbutton lights are (it was the window tinter's idea). I don't know if an EZ pass box will fit there, but I do know RFID equipment at toll booths would pick it up.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> The camera is wired, so the RFID in the EZ Pass won't interfere with it. The issue _you_ might have placing it right up against the camera enclosure would be squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak rattle rattle rattle rattle rattle.


Ok, you got me. There is a millimeter or so gap. Since it's held on with those heavy-duty velcro strips, it's pretty easy to reposition it a little as needed.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm sure I'm violating the rules, but I have one EZ-Pass transponder that I use for a bunch of different cars. I hold it with my hands as I pass through. I've only used it a few times with the Tesla, but it worked.

========

In a different car years ago, on a camping trip, I lost track of the transponder. I stopped at the first tollgate to pay, but the person told me the system had picked it up. I went through several more tollgates on the way home. I later found the transponder at the bottom of a duffle bag that was in the back of the car. Around here, at least, the transmission signals must be strong.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ADK46 said:


> I'm sure I'm violating the rules, but I have one EZ-Pass transponder that I use for a bunch of different cars.


I know it used to be against the rules to use it on more than one car, but they relaxed that rule several years ago.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> I know it used to be against the rules to use it on more than one car, but they relaxed that rule several years ago.


Don't know about other jurisdictions, but on my Fastrak account, I can specify multiple license plate numbers. I can either take the transponder with me from car to car, or simply drive through the toll gate in one of the registered cars and they'll take a picture of the license plate and add the charge to my account.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> Don't know about other jurisdictions, but on my Fastrak account, I can specify multiple license plate numbers. I can either take the transponder with me from car to car, or simply drive through the toll gate in one of the registered cars and they'll take a picture of the license plate and add the charge to my account.


Yep, EZPass is now the same way.

But back when it was a new system, I received some sternly-worded letters in the mail when I would "borrow" my EZPass transponder for use in another car.


----------



## YAMSA44 (Oct 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> You have tried it where the manual shows it to be installed?
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...r-new-owners-to-share.4806/page-91#post-67152


I tried it there first, then on the left side and then in the middle under the mirror. It appears to work best on the extreme left side of the windshield at the top.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

News to me they had batteries in them as well. I don't think ours in TX do. They are now just a sticker with an RFID chip of some sort in them, paper thin. To say the least there are a few Nazi's still working for the Tolltag folks here as you can't use it in any other vehicle, that is as much of a violation as not having one at all.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

GDN said:


> News to me they had batteries in them as well. I don't think ours in TX do. They are now just a sticker with an RFID chip of some sort in them, paper thin. To say the least there are a few Nazi's still working for the Tolltag folks here as you can't use it in any other vehicle, that is as much of a violation as not having one at all.


California is transitioning to the Texas/Florida type of paper-thin stick-on transponder. It will take a few years to get the state changed over.

Is there a way to stick the transponder on a plastic sheet and move it from car to car? (I know that once you remove the thing, it won't work anymore.) Or do you just get stickers for multiple cars on one account?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> California is transitioning to the Texas/Florida type of paper-thin stick-on transponder. It will take a few years to get the state changed over.
> 
> Is there a way to stick the transponder on a plastic sheet and move it from car to car? (I know that once you remove the thing, it won't work anymore.) Or do you just get stickers for multiple cars on one account?


In TX you get multiple stickers, one for each car on the same account. The tags are meant to be used only on the car for which they are issued. They will issue a fine if you use it on any other car.

And to be honest with you, I have a tag, but I think they are ugly - blue and orange, so I won't mount it on the windshield anyway. Every road you drive on has cameras as well so they can look your license plate up and bill or fine those that don't have a tag. If they run your plate and they find you have a tag/account then they just bill your account and they assume for some reason they didn't get a good read on the tag. So I just didn't mount mine and they have to manually match each of my uses by my plate to my account. That works everywhere except the airport where they must read the tag before letting you in (vs taking a printed ticket to pay manually on the way out). So when going to the airport I'll just hold the tag up to the window and keep it in the console otherwise.


----------



## YAMSA44 (Oct 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> News to me they had batteries in them as well. I don't think ours in TX do. They are now just a sticker with an RFID chip of some sort in them, paper thin. To say the least there are a few Nazi's still working for the Tolltag folks here as you can't use it in any other vehicle, that is as much of a violation as not having one at all.





garsh said:


> Including the picture here that @MelindaV linked to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on the transponder and your vehicle. I tried placing it per the manual and several other places around the front camera/ mirror mount. It didn't work, so I mounted it on the top left side of the front windshield and it works perfectly. Problem solved!


----------



## YAMSA44 (Oct 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> In TX you get multiple stickers, one for each car on the same account. The tags are meant to be used only on the car for which they are issued. They will issue a fine if you use it on any other car.
> 
> And to be honest with you, I have a tag, but I think they are ugly - blue and orange, so I won't mount it on the windshield anyway. Every road you drive on has cameras as well so they can look your license plate up and bill or fine those that don't have a tag. If they run your plate and they find you have a tag/account then they just bill your account and they assume for some reason they didn't get a good read on the tag. So I just didn't mount mine and they have to manually match each of my uses by my plate to my account. That works everywhere except the airport where they must read the tag before letting you in (vs taking a printed ticket to pay manually on the way out). So when going to the airport I'll just hold the tag up to the window and keep it in the console otherwise.


It seems that each state has a different device and set of rules. After moving it around on the windshield in several different positions, it works on the upper left hand side perfectly.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Here's a photo (note that I plasti-dipped mine black):


I also plasti-dipped mine. Now I get an unsolicited new transponder in the mail from PA Turnpike commission, and that I have to return my old one. This seems to be just a routine update of the hardware. They note that they own the hardware (why?) and any defacing of the transponder will be subject to a $10 fee. Happily the plasti-dip peeled off pretty easily, except in the crack between the front and the back. Wondering how anal they will be in their "defacing" standard and how anal I should be in my attempt to further rid it of the plasti-dip evidence?! Might just send it back like this to test their defacing tolerance.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you'll be fine. That's one of the old-style transponders. They're just going to pitch it.


Bigriver said:


> I also plasti-dipped mine. Now I get an unsolicited new transponder in the mail from PA Turnpike commission, and that I have to return my old one. This seems to be just a routine update of the hardware. They note that they own the hardware (why?) and any defacing of the transponder will be subject to a $10 fee. Happily the plasti-dip peeled off pretty easily, except in the crack between the front and the back. Wondering how anal they will be in their "defacing" standard and how anal I should be in my attempt to further rid it of the plasti-dip evidence?! Might just send it back like this to test their defacing tolerance.
> View attachment 29512
> View attachment 29513


----------



## dangallegos (Oct 4, 2019)

D. J. said:


> For anyone in the Denver CO area - have you successfully mounted a Switchable/HOV E470 transponder in this location?
> 
> When I first got the car, they said they had problems with the E470 switchable transponder so encouraged me to externally mount their "Motorcycle" RFID sticker, which I did on my driver-side marker light. But last time I drove the Tollway out to the airport, they hit me with the VTOLL (camera-based) amount rather than the RFID AVITOLL amount.
> 
> ...


Well, in Colorado, Express Toll says they have not found a place where a Tesla owner can place it and have it work. They said to call in each month when you get your bill and they will adjust it to the correct AVITOLL amount. I am going to try a different spot each trip and will re-post if I have any luck.

Every state is different! With some research I found this: "Some toll-collection systems are now moving to passive ultrahigh-frequency (UHF) technology. This uses RFID ISO standard 18000-6C UHF (860 - 960 MHz). The technology has now improved to the point at which some transportation agencies-in Georgia, Denver, Utah and Washington State, for example-have begun using it. With passive technology, the reader emits energy that energizes the tag, which then reflects back a signal with the encoded serial number."


----------



## D. J. (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks - to give an update, after putting the motorcycle sticker on my drivers' side marker light, it's worked 92.6% of the time (AVITOLL), 7.4% failure rate (VTOLL) over 28 toll readings. I wouldn't say it's great, but it's not a ton worse than previous window sticker performance.


----------



## Gene4Eagle (Sep 18, 2021)

YAMSA44 said:


> I've been having problems with my EZ Pass working when positioned on either side of my rear view mirror or under it. When passing through the toll booth, the transponder is not read, therefore the toll is not paid. Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so, how did you resolve it? I feel there must be too much electrical interference from the car near and around the rear view mirror, which is creating this issue.


I have had the same problem with Model X in DC area and NC. As per conversation with the Tesla technical support, it is due to signal interference from certain interior components of the vehicle; Tesla has not found a solution yet. One of EZ-Pass departments suggested purchasing an external transponder (available from EZ-pass dept), which must be installed on the back license plate. I replaced one a month ago, have used on Expressway and tool booth a couple of times, and not received any ticket so far.


----------

